# WeatherTech Colors vs. Chevy Cocoa/Light Neutral



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I've got the black Husky Liners in mine. Sure they aren't a perfect match, but it doesn't look bad. The Husky's are only available in black and are much cheaper than WeatherTechs.

The factory carpet is more of a grayish brown than brown or black, so a black mat doesn't look too bad.

These pictures have been enhanced a bit to show the difference. They aren't this obvious in person in most light:





































They've been a great addition with all the snow and stuff that I try not to drag in during the winter.

The GM accessory all weather mats are only available in black too.


----------



## chevyboy695 (Jun 17, 2011)

I have the same interior, and purchased the tan weathertechs. I think it looks good.. I will try to get a pic up later for you, but mine are dirty being as its winter in michigan lol


----------



## minihorse927 (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm waiting on my all weather mats from the dealership. Supposed to arrive today as then ship them to me as I drove 2 hours to get the diesel Cruze in the color I wanted. I'll post pictures of the factory AWM's as soon as I get them. I have the coco/meridian interior too.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I'm still pondering what I want to do.



chevyboy695 said:


> I have the same interior, and purchased the tan weathertechs. I think it looks good.. I will try to get a pic up later for you, but mine are dirty being as its winter in michigan lol


If you have pictures of the tan weathertechs in your vehicle that would be great. Even if they're dirty it might help quite a bit. 

Do you have the tan interior as well?


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

Does anyone know if the Cocoa/Cashmere of the Malibu is the same coloring as the cruze? I found this picture of the tan mats in for this vehicle and they look sharp:












Again if anyone has the Tan WeatherTechs it would be awesome if you could post a few pictures of them in your Cocoa/Light Neutral Cruze.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

gyrfalcon said:


> Does anyone know if the Cocoa/Cashmere of the Malibu is the same coloring as the cruze? I found this picture of the tan mats in for this vehicle and they look sharp:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That does. Even though I've never had the interior parts side by side, I believe Cocoa is a pretty close match. Cashmere is much darker and more yellow than the Light Neutral though.


----------



## chevyboy695 (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

I have cocoa/neutral interior and the GM All weather mats (black only). I think they look fine. I have the same set up in my Honda as well (Tan interior and black all weather Honda mats).


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks a ton for posing the picture *chevyboy695*! I think I'm going to try out the black ones... I wish there was a light colored floor mat available that matched the interior but oh well!

Thanks again to everyone for the help.


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

I have the black but would rather have the tan. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

